# migration over south dakota



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

i was just out today and suprised as hell...all the sloughs and big waters were froze..but what i want to know is there any snow geese in south dakota yet??


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Son let me tell you there are TONS of birds left in south dakota just get out and find em!!!!


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

like around where...i was all over today alomost to webster..i live in watertown so i was all around florence....past crocker and then alomst to webster...telll me where they are.... :beer:


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Waterfowlhunter14 said:


> like around where...i was all over today alomost to webster..i live in watertown so i was all around florence....past crocker and then alomst to webster...telll me where they are.... :beer:


Don't want to sound like a prick here but most of the people on this site aren't going to give away the location of birds. Just a heads up before the people set in on you


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Waterfowlhunter14 said:


> like around where...i was all over today alomost to webster..i live in watertown so i was all around florence....past crocker and then alomst to webster...telll me where they are.... :beer:


I wouldn't call driving to Webster from Watertown as "going all over". Put on some miles and you will find them.


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

wel im not looking for specific locations i was just wondering really if any have moved in....and like around where...sorry im a high school kid and even though gas prcies are going down it still hard...


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Waterfowlhunter14 said:


> wel im not looking for specific locations i was just wondering really if any have moved in....and like around where...sorry im a high school kid and even though gas prcies are going down it still hard...


They are here. They really are all over, you shouldn't need to put on more than 100 miles to find a huntable concentration right now. Over the past few days, I have seen countless feeds of 1000-2500 birds. But keep on driving and you will find a larger, more huntable, number.... they are around.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Waterfowlhunter14 said:


> wel im not looking for specific locations i was just wondering really if any have moved in....and like around where...sorry im a high school kid and even though gas prcies are going down it still hard...


welcome to the real world my friend :welcome:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

open your eyes man, they are everywhere in south dakota, anywhere i go i run into snow geese, guess you just gota be in the right place at the right time when they are moving. :sniper:


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

i second that!! snows everywhere and if you cant find them you must not been looking hard snows move all the time they get up and leap frog around the field they are in and it makes them very easy to find...get one of your hunting buddies to tag along, split the gas and you'll have more eyes looking...get out there find them


----------



## smokeumm (Feb 14, 2005)

The snows are at the tundra, might be another month before a guy can get out.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

haha they sure are.. But ya im a high school kid too and if your a die hard like me all you will spend your money on in the fall is waterfowl hunting i mean thats what i do and i have enough to go around. 8)


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey I'm in high school too, I was just saying no one will give away the location of birds. I know I sure won't give away the limited places I have to hunt the rest of the season. My advice would be go scout, I had a buddy that lives over there that killed 23 mallards, a wigeon, a pintail, and 14 snows yesterday in his group.


----------



## wally800ho (Sep 14, 2008)

Didn't the pintail season close tuesday?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

i believe they are part of hunters choice rule in SD, you can have either only one of the following: pintail, hen mallard or canvasback in your daily limit. So they are open all season.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> i believe they are part of hunters choice rule in SD, you can have either only one of the following: pintail, hen mallard or canvasback in your daily limit. So they are open all season.


That is correct.


----------



## wally800ho (Sep 14, 2008)

South Dakota hunters have had a 39 day season-within-a-season (swas) for pintail and canvasbacks within the 74 day duck hunting season. What does that mean then?


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

wally800ho said:


> South Dakota hunters have had a 39 day season-within-a-season (swas) for pintail and canvasbacks within the 74 day duck hunting season. What does that mean then?


SD is under Hunters Choice

http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/hunting/ ... Choice.htm


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

Last night walking my dog i seen and heard flock after flock of snows but the wierd thing is they were all heading back north :sniper:


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

that aint weird...the area's ive been scouting were full and the birds were concentrated a few days ago when we had ice but with this warmer windy weather everything is open and i was scouting this evening and only found 3 of my 11 fields to still have birds on them...and im pretty sure they didnt move south.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

Went out hunting at are pond last night and i would say theres a good 25,000 snows there ill take pics and post them tomkarrow :sniper:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Was out huting in North Dakota this weekend and i saw big flocks of snow geese up here still, but i'm guessing majority of birds to be gone after this weekend unless the weather stays warm, but it isn't.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

hey guys, was just wondering if anyone still seeing snows? i just got back from on the road with work in kansas and we seen quite a few flyin, but had'nt had time yet since i just got back yesterday to drive around the country to see any.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

up until today there was a still a pile of geese in NE sodak. This morning the low in Aberdeen was 1 and now we got a decent shot of snow this evening. Everytime I have been outside tonight I have heard low flying snows. I wont say the direction they were headed, but it was not east, north, nor west.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

northerngoosehunter said:


> up until today there was a still a pile of geese in NE sodak. This morning the low in Aberdeen was 1 and now we got a decent shot of snow this evening. Everytime I have been outside tonight I have heard low flying snows. I wont say the direction they were headed, but it was not east, north, nor west.


ha, alright...good thing you didnt say what direction they were going, because it woulda been another topic for everyone to get on someone's case, as i was just wondering if there was any left around. thanks northern


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey does any one know are there still huntable numbers in south dakota


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

there are plenty


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

last night the snows were passing over my place, just east of Kansas City, MO. Heard 'em for at least 4 hours...not sure how many, but must have been a pretty good migration push to last that long.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

went out firday after thanksgiving and shot 140 juvies with 7 guys it was a blast


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

ghostbuster said:


> went out firday after thanksgiving and shot 140 juvies with 7 guys it was a blast


Were you hunting with Adam? Sounds like he really piled up the birds last week.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

ghostbuster said:


> went out firday after thanksgiving and shot 140 juvies with 7 guys it was a blast


Wow, thats sweet. Did you guys shoot them in a corn field? Was thinking about going out this weekend id there are any around by then.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i was he took one of my buddies and he said he want more guys so my buddy called me it was fun hes a really good guy too


----------

